# How many Tablespoons = 2/3 cup?



## chilichip

Merry Chirstmas to everybody!!!!

 I decided to try a new recipe and for the life of me ,I don't know how many
tablespoons are in  a 2/3 cup of butter. can you help?


----------



## chilichip

answer: 2/3 cup = 10 tablespoons + 2 teaspoons


----------



## justplainbill

.66667 X 16   ???


----------



## vilasman

I have an icebox magnet that gives these equivalents for just such occasions as this. It says 2/3 cups = 5oz = 11TBSP=32TSP=158ml. I have another magnet that doubles, triples and halves standard measures. You can get both at cooking supply stores and the usual suspects. TJ Max, Marshalls and Ross


----------



## DramaQueen

*I don't have an icebox,   but I have one of those great little magnets.  It hangs on my refrigerator.  I got mine from Miles Kimball, that terrific little catalog with all clever, usefull and hard to find things.*


----------



## Caine

Just go to Google and type in the question:

tablespoons in 2/3 cup

*(2/3) US cup = 10.6666667 US tablespoons*


----------



## Katie H

1 tablespoon =  3  teaspoons

1/3 cup = 5 1/3 tablespoons = 5 tablespoons +  1 teaspoon

Therefore,  2/3  cup  = 10 tablespoons + 1 teaspoon

There ya go.   I've been using this formula for over 40  years with no problem.


----------



## Andy M.

Since we've dredged up a 6 year-old thread, wouldn't it be easier to use a 1/3 cup measuring cup twice?  Every set of measuring cups I've ever seen includes a 1/3 cup measure.

If not that, 158ml rounded up to the nearest whole number.


----------

